# Compressor stopped working



## MladenovicS (Sep 29, 2015)

Ok so first it all started on my way back home from H2O, my contoller said low voltage then i realized the compressor wasnt stopping so i stop it manually and i check the tank and it never even put air in the tank, and now on the controller it says "fault: Compressor Freeze" did anyone have this issue before and do you think its the fuse or the relay?


----------



## Simplicity (Nov 6, 2007)

Yes, based on your brief description, I would first suspect the small stuff Fuse, relay etc..... Low voltage will increase amps makes perfect sense until fully diagnosed.


----------



## PassatSport15 (Sep 11, 2016)

Check ur check valve..i bet u that is the cause..
Or
take the fliter off the comp install one of those fitting and hoses it came with and dip the hose in water if it bubbles air is leak back through the check valves through the compressor.

It has to be ur check valve, i would suspect. Do the following and let us know. U can also do the ballon test as well.


----------



## PassatSport15 (Sep 11, 2016)

Simplicity said:


> Yes, based on your brief description, I would first suspect the small stuff Fuse, relay etc..... Low voltage will increase amps makes perfect sense until fully diagnosed.


There is something causing that compressor to work alot harder. And yes it can or will blow a fuse.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

As PassatSport15 suggested verify your check valve at the end of the S.S. leader hose:



Here is a little trick you can use to verify it's the check valve, back fill your tank through your emergency air fill fitting or another available port, remove the inlet filter on the front of the compressor, install a 1/4" NPT fitting into the compressor inlet port, attach a balloon to the fitting.



Leave it for a bit and see if the ballon fills, if it does your check is leaking


When ordering a replacement us a SMC check valve the stock one that comes with the compressor are known to fail.

SMC Check Valve:


----------



## MladenovicS (Sep 29, 2015)

air doesnt seem to be leaking atm i just cant find the 3a fuse


----------



## MladenovicS (Sep 29, 2015)

Alright so i figured somethings out so for now im gonna just see if the compressor is completely dead and then if it is im just gonna warranty it. Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## Simplicity (Nov 6, 2007)

MladenovicS said:


> air doesnt seem to be leaking atm i just cant find the 3a fuse




There is no 3A fuse, with a 3H/3P/V2

There will onlt be 2 fuses with the stock wiring harness, one located at the battery, the other possibly at the fuse box (for ignition power)


----------



## PassatSport15 (Sep 11, 2016)

Yes there is. The fuse connects to the ignition source. Pink wire..


Message me your number. I can't add photos. Actually through PM I could. Sending now.


----------



## PassatSport15 (Sep 11, 2016)

PassatSport15 said:


> Yes there is. The fuse connects to the ignition source. Pink wire..
> 
> 
> Message me your number. I can't add photos. Actually through PM I could. Sending now.


Any updates?


----------

